# Lost Dog - Silt



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well He finally came home!


----------



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad to hear!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

pinemnky13 said:


> Well He finally came home!


Good news. 

Isn't that one of the dogs that you guys rescued a year or so ago?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I was afraid to click on the link to the photo because I was afraid it might be a picture of your ass! Glad you found Dave!


----------

